# Surface Iron Reels



## forefrazier (Sep 6, 2007)

Been trying a few different reels to pair up with a 9' rod for throwing surface iron (Tady C's, 45's etc). Everyone tells me that the minimum should be 30' but preferably 40lb line for this application. Been working with the Torium 20 and for kicks, a Torium 14. Why is it the size of the 20 spool is so much harder to cast without backlashes? I can cast the 14 forever (75+ yrds) with 3 oz weight and the line comes off so nice. When I step up to the 20 I can't wing it out there past about 45-50 yards without getting backlashes each time. Very frustrating!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Torium*

ForeF. I use the torium 30 w/30lb test, on a 542 10' w/8oz wght, no problems here, I even bought the Torium 50 for bigger game, loaded with HV 40 on the bottom and 300yds of 100lb PP on top for bigger game. By way of your post looks like you might have to adjust the cast control spool. Hope this helps, IMHO they are K/A reels.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

forefrazier said:


> Been trying a few different reels to pair up with a 9' rod for throwing surface iron (Tady C's, 45's etc). Everyone tells me that the minimum should be 30' but preferably 40lb line for this application. Been working with the Torium 20 and for kicks, a Torium 14. Why is it the size of the 20 spool is so much harder to cast without backlashes? I can cast the 14 forever (75+ yrds) with 3 oz weight and the line comes off so nice. When I step up to the 20 I can't wing it out there past about 45-50 yards without getting backlashes each time. Very frustrating!


I take it you fish the west coast... I would stick to 30lb for all your local fishing and change to 40lb for longer trips..As for reels your 20 is fine for local but you might want to go larger 30 or 50. 
As Eddie stated work on the spool tension knob or keep working on your thumb.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I use a Trinidad 20 with 40# for local and longer range stuff. I like the 20 because is has the line capacity. The spool in the Torium is heavier than the Trinidad and will take more energy to get moving. This will result in a backlash because the speed of the spool and iron are not matching. 

The other thing that might help is to try different casting styles. Typically I let a lot of line out before I make a cast. This allows the jig rod to load properly and shoot the jig. Are you in Texas os here on the west coast?


----------



## forefrazier (Sep 6, 2007)

Bantam....I am on the West Coast and do a lot of fishing at the islands and down south on both private and party boats. Longest trip so far is a 3 1/2 day.

Bantam...What rod type and length do you like for this application? I am trying out a 9' rod but don't really know if I need that?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I use 8 and 9' rods right now depending on what I am doing. The 8' I use is the Teramar TMC80H for Calico fishing on the coast. The 9' rod I use is the Calcutta CLC90H. I like this rod for Tady 45's and the Candy Bar. It still a little light for the bigger Tady 77 and Salas 7X. We did introduce a 10' Teramar that is awesome for all the surface irons currently. I have a bad back so a 10' jig stick kills me. The 9' is pushing it lol

I'm in OC and maybe one day you can meet me on one of the Dana Point boats. I'll let you use my rod and reel and go over casting techniques.


----------



## forefrazier (Sep 6, 2007)

What a great offer Bantam...Thanks very much. I was just out last week with Tyler on the Seahorse chasing the YFT's....


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll be jumping on a 3/4 day this Friday if you are interested. I'm not sure how good it will be but there have been some YT along the beach. They are iron eaters  This was a couple of months ago, but no one else even got picked up or followed. I hooked this one and had a few followers


----------



## forefrazier (Sep 6, 2007)

What a great shot! I would love to go this Friday but am leaving for South Carolina until Wed. of next week. I will definitely take you up on a trip when I return. What boat were you riding? 

BTW.....Went over to the local lake at lunch and gave the Torium another chance. Played with the tension knob a bit more and had a good little practice session with long and smooth casts! All hope is not lost!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That was on the Helena. I normally fish on the Clemente because my buddy is the captain. 

Practice, practice and more practice helps with the iron. I have been throwing iron for many years and still backlash every once in a while. It helps to make sure the line is even on the spool too. If you have line built up in the center of the spool it will almost always want to backlash.


----------

